# Ems Journal to Competition April 2013



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

OK so here goes! I've decided to compete, *edited* this will now be the NABBA West comp for trained figure (which means putting together a routine.......god help me)  I'm hoping my bf will be competing at the same competition and there is half of me that's doing this for him, to give him encouragement, support and confidence to get on stage. If I can do it after having the pregnancy from hell, then so can he!!!  The other half is purely for me  I thought a journal would be a great way of reminding me of my progress.

I've only been lifting and eating clean for 6 weeks. This is the start of my 7th week and there has been a few tweaks to the diet to make sure my macros are spot on. I was pleased as my original diet was only out very slightly in a few areas.

Diet is:

Calories 1685.5

Protein 169.72

Carbs 112.84

Fat 55.92


I'm 5'4 and 10st 7lbs (I hadn't lost any weight during the last 6 weeks!) - sounds a lot for my height, but actually only a size 10 and even my new gym bottoms I got this weekend were a small and extra small. I appear to have gained a fair bit of muscle during the last 6 weeks (more than I expected - I'm thankful for my family's build of being short and stocky for the first time in my life!), but I do need to shift fat - it's going albeit slowly. So I'm putting in more structured sessions of fasted cardio - this will done am with my two training buddies, our husky and terrier, who ensure I don't slack off during the runs. I used to run a lot but cannot do long distance stuff due to injuries that will flair up. So I'm keeping it fairly short of 30 - 40 mins fast work 3x week - it's fast when you're tied by harness to a husky!! The rest of the mornings will be walking. I'm going to incorporate 2 or 3 HIIT sessions a week also.

Lifting wise I'm kind of restricted to 3 sessions a week apart from holidays. My splits are as follows:

Monday: Back and biceps

Tuesday: Legs and triceps

Thursday: Chest and shoulders

I would like to train shoulders separately as this is my weakest area by far but will see over the next few weeks how this progresses - this is where I think the 4th session may have to come in to play but we'll see.

The other battle I have is tightening up the skin around my stomach after a pretty shocking pregnancy some years ago now. I'm building up my abs and will have to thicken them up. It will also mean a very strict skin care routine but have this sorted and have noticed as the fat is going the skin is starting to firm. I'm pretty confident that as long as I'm very diligent with everything this shouldn't be a problem. I may lose some marks as in body fitness due to the stretchmarks (fake tan will cover the worst of this anyway) as this will taken into consideration but I can make up points in other areas - it's not something I'm going to beat myself up over any more.

Anyway, time to crack on!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck with training and the competing Ems


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Subbed to this ems! My whole body has changed in 6 months you won't believe the difference when you get there. I've got stretch marks aswell, they don't bother me, but I am concerned about wrinkly skin I have that only gets worse with less body fat unfortunately  but oh well what can we do!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

best of luck, you have plenty of time :thumb: its always good to start early prep so youll know what works best for you and have enough time to change if not


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Awesome start to a journal and so nice that u have the support and understanding of your other half!

Cant wait to read how u get on. Good luck and I'll see u in April! Xx

edit: tips on the skincare routine please! i have the same issue as you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

best of luck, sounds well planned!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Subbed to this ems! My whole body has changed in 6 months you won't believe the difference when you get there. I've got stretch marks aswell, they don't bother me, but I am concerned about wrinkly skin I have that only gets worse with less body fat unfortunately  but oh well what can we do!


Hi Kay, I would really recommend getting some Aloe Vera Gel in a really high concentrate (mine is 98%) and using it twice a day as it really boosts collagen production, you do have to do it religiously though - I did loads of research into this as it's my major problem. The skin apparently takes a lot longer to catch up but it does do it provided the body is kept constant i.e. no major weight fluctuations. Obviously bvgger all we can do about stretch marks but from your pictures you don't look like you have any!  God bless fake tan is all I can say.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement - it's greatly appreciated! x


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome start to a journal and so nice that u have the support and understanding of your other half!
> 
> Cant wait to read how u get on. Good luck and I'll see u in April! Xx
> 
> edit: tips on the skincare routine please! i have the same issue as you.


Sorry just posted above before I saw your edit  I use Jasons Organics Aloe Vera 98% concentrate gel (you can get a large bottle online and it's reasonably priced). Twice a day minimum, can be used alongside Jergens Naturals Skin Firming cream (from Boots) - I'm doing this too, so wait for aloe to absorb about 30 mins and then put this on over the top. Also not losing weight too quickly is helping as well as building up muscle in the core area. Oh and exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate....body brushing is supposed to be amazing - I need to get one as someone recommended that to me last week.

Hope that helps but will let you know - I am taking photos of progess over the coming months so will be interesting to see outcome.  xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck with this. Be good to read logs of diet and training regular.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Perhaps look into a push pull leg routine with extra delt work on the push day to bring them up. It would suit your training 3 days a week.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome start to a journal and so nice that u have the support and understanding of your other half!
> 
> Cant wait to read how u get on. Good luck and I'll see u in April! Xx
> 
> edit: tips on the skincare routine please! i have the same issue as you.


It's not going to be the UKBFF but the NABBA one around the same time - will you be going to that? xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ems said:


> It's not going to be the UKBFF but the NABBA one around the same time - will you be going to that? xx


I hadn't planned to but we will see 

I just saw u need a routine with this one? Why the change anyway? Xx


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Well it was my mistake! Bf was advised to do the NABBA for his first show so that was the one he meant. I think the 2 are very close together in terms of dates.

LOL - yes the posing routine, I have to find out what poses this needs to cover. The classes look slightly better in that I like the fact you can choose between toned or trained figure - personally trained will probably be better for me given I really need to thicken out my abs for the skin to look better, so I can be a bit harder in this area. Maybe the routine is a small sacrifice?! :wacko: xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'm sure it will be great fun. You seem ready for the challenge anyway xx


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah exactly, it'll be a great achievement. I do like the figure girls such as Erin Stern (I have a real girl crush on her LOL) so I'm glad about this class as it's a bit more like it - I was looking at the pictures and there is quite a difference between the two - i.e. figure trained and the body fitness classes. I was a bit surprised but then I'm really new to it all so it's all a learning curve. xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ems said:


> Hi Kay, I would really recommend getting some Aloe Vera Gel in a really high concentrate (mine is 98%) and using it twice a day as it really boosts collagen production, you do have to do it religiously though - I did loads of research into this as it's my major problem. The skin apparently takes a lot longer to catch up but it does do it provided the body is kept constant i.e. no major weight fluctuations. Obviously bvgger all we can do about stretch marks but from your pictures you don't look like you have any!  God bless fake tan is all I can say.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the encouragement - it's greatly appreciated! x


Thanks ems il have a look into it!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ems said:


> Yeah exactly, it'll be a great achievement. I do like the figure girls such as Erin Stern (I have a real girl crush on her LOL) so I'm glad about this class as it's a bit more like it - I was looking at the pictures and there is quite a difference between the two - i.e. figure trained and the body fitness classes. I was a bit surprised but then I'm really new to it all so it's all a learning curve. xx


You'd be surprised by the judges on the day too... Some are looking for one thing, the rest, another.

Will be a fab achievement xx


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

I can imagine as a competitor it's quite tricky really! I think I'm going to go with the mindset of what I would love my body to look like which is the more trained figure look and just enjoy the whole experience regardless. After all you're ultimately doing it to be the best 'YOU' can be.  xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ems said:


> I can imagine as a competitor it's quite tricky really! I think I'm going to go with the mindset of what I would love my body to look like which is the more trained figure look and just enjoy the whole experience regardless. After all you're ultimately doing it to be the best 'YOU' can be.  xx


Exactly right!

That's what I do. I know how I want to look, and getting there is just pure fun. I haven't come across a bad thing yet except saying no to cheesecake, that's always a toughy, but then the rewards far outweigh that xx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there! Good luck hun and Im looking forward to reading your journal and seeing your progress. And also, theres no other buzz like stepping on stage, you'll absolutely love it! :thumb:


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hi there! Good luck hun and Im looking forward to reading your journal and seeing your progress. And also, theres no other buzz like stepping on stage, you'll absolutely love it! :thumb:


Thanks so much! I'm really excited - need to learn so much though!!!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best for april emma .


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Monday's workout:

AM - fasted cardio of about 30 mins moderate/fast pace run with dogs.

Back/Biceps workout - sore left tricep/shoulder so workout suffered a bit! Have done plenty of stretching and myofascial release work.

Back:

Deadlift - 3 x 8 reps - 60kg plus 1 warm up set of 40kg

Bent over 2 dumbbell row - 3 x 8 reps - 10kg plus 1 warm up set of 5kg

Bent over single dumbbell row - 3 x 8 reps - 12.5kg

Lat pulldown behind neck - 3 x 10 reps - 30kg plus 1 warm up set of 10kg

Lat pulldown wide arm - 3 x 8 - 30kg

Biceps

Zotterman Curls - 3 x 12 reps - 6kg

Cross body hammer curls - 3 x 10 reps 7.5kg

Biceps was cut short due to the dead arm sensation I've got in my left arm - think I've pinched a nerve or tendon so having to really work this out through massage and stretching. I didn't feel as strong as last week but then I'm going through the typical monthly hormone imbalance (sorry to any men reading) and the week before I feel very lethargic and get lots of muscular niggles.

Was a tough day yesterday in terms of having a bit of a detox - I had the weekend off my diet which has been re-worked now and my macros are more balanced:

Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1 level scoop of instant oats, 2 tbsp wheatgerm.

Meal 2: 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 1 apple.

Meal 3: 175g chicken, salad, 1tbsp olive oil

Meal 4: Small pot of 0% fat free greek yog & 100g blueberries

Meal 5: Post workout - protein shake plus 1/2 banana

Meal 6: 175g chicken, 100g butternut squash, 78g broccoli & 1tbsp olive oil

I will keep to these macros whilst shifting the excess weight/fat whilst still having enough to build some muscle. Once I've stripped enough fat over the coming weeks this could be changed again slightly to go through a more muscle building phase before then getting ready for a competition diet. It's pretty much trial and error at the moment.

Today I'm feeling better in myself - I also stopped smoking yesterday (yes, I kept that quiet - been off and on it for a few months since I stopped running) so body was definitely having a blip yesterday but feeling very positive and not missing it which is great.

My favourite workout tonight - legs (will see how arm feels as might postpone triceps and have a 4th session this week)


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Great leg workout last night and arm/shoulder is much better so was able to do a bit more biceps and complete tricep workout without any pain 

Legs:

Squats - warm up set with bar x 12 then 40kg for 12, then did 3 sets of 8 x 50kg - kept coming down at an angle at the hip and one side seems stronger than the other so going to drop the weight back down and concentrate on ensuring I'm squatting straight. Might use smiths machine to help with this. Any other suggestions are most welcome!? 

Leg Press - warm up set - 12 x 40kg, 1 set 12 x 80kg, 2 sets 8 x 120kg. So chuffed as this was a PB for me 

Leg extensions - warm up set 12 x 20kg, 3 sets 12 x 30kg - another PB

Single leg hamstring curls - warm up set no weight, 3 x 12 of 1st weight on stack (not sure of precise weight as the stacks vary so simply going by number on stack!)

Hamstring curls - 3 x 12 of 7th stack

Calf raises - 1 warm up set of 6th stack, 3 x 12 of 8th stack

Triceps:

Skullcrusher - 1 warm up set with EZ bar, 2 x 12 10kg, 1 x 15 10kg

Cable rope pushdowns - 3 x 12 4th stack

Single armed cable pushdowns - 3 x 12 3rd stack

Biceps: 3 x 10kg EZ bar curl, cable rope curl - 3 x 12 4th stack

This morning was fasted cardio of just over 30 mins (running with the dogs fast) and then an ab circuit completed twice.

Diet is the same, that won't change and having no problems sticking to it as not feeling too hungry between meals.

Just started supplementing with TTA, Raspberry Ketones to help with the fat burning and D Phenylalanine to help with my mood whilst stopping smoking, dieting a bit harder. Will see how that goes but so far so good.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Without sounding too pervy are you going to be uploading progress pics, be good to see the starting/finished article.

Also is there any reason why you do chest & shoulders on the same day? Or is it just that your restricted by only doing a 3 day split?

Reason being they are similar movements and your shoulders are getting fatigued during chest movements, anterior deltoid's (front of the shoulder) is used a fair bit as a supporting muscle.

On the other hand I arent saying its a bad thing, as long as you're going to failure it doesnt matter if a muscle is pre-fatigued, as long as you go until you cant do anymore withing your target rep range!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL - I am taking progress pictures but those bad boys are being kept firmly under wraps until I've made some progress HA! Actually, one thing I am doing is making sure I progress my stomach as if I get that [email protected] area sorted it would give women in a similar position to me some real hope!

I'm doing chest/shoulders together because of my 3 day split really - now I'm being really strict I would like to add in an additional workout maybe on the weekend but will have to see as it's all petrol expenses, wear and tear on the car because bf goes 4 x a week (I always put his training first as a rule as somebody has to be at home with the dogs NB. that's totally a decision I'm happy with - it would be really unfair to leave them 4 nights a week). It's not something that bothers me though as my chest and shoulder workouts have been going well and I'm improving each week despite it being my weakest area. But I totally take your point and it's something I'm going to have to watch as I progress - it could quite easily be swapped around a bit i.e. putting shoulders on after legs maybe?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ems said:


> LOL - I am taking progress pictures but those bad boys are being kept firmly under wraps until I've made some progress HA! Actually, one thing I am doing is making sure I progress my stomach as if I get that [email protected] area sorted it would give women in a similar position to me some real hope!
> 
> I'm doing chest/shoulders together because of my 3 day split really - now I'm being really strict I would like to add in an additional workout maybe on the weekend but will have to see as it's all petrol expenses, wear and tear on the car because bf goes 4 x a week (I always put his training first as a rule as somebody has to be at home with the dogs NB. that's totally a decision I'm happy with - it would be really unfair to leave them 4 nights a week). It's not something that bothers me though as my chest and shoulder workouts have been going well and I'm improving each week despite it being my weakest area. But I totally take your point and it's something I'm going to have to watch as I progress - it could quite easily be swapped around a bit i.e. putting shoulders on after legs maybe?


Could you not go early in the morning if he goes at night? Would be better for doing fasted cardio early on too?

If it were me I wouldnt put legs and shoulders together, the muscle groups are too big, you'll be knackered! I think for the 3day split you probably have the best it can be, but if you could extend it to 4 days it would be alot easier, something like

Chest/tris

Back/Biceps

Shoulders/lats/traps

legs/abs

It just one of those things you have to weigh up i guess, would the benefits outweigh the negatives.

For the stretch marks have you considered microdermabrasion? it helps remove scars so could work for them? However it does leave the skin raw looking for quite a while as it regrows. I know for a fact it helps reduce the appearance of scars, as an ex girlfriend of mine had it done on a scar from boiling water and it definately improved it.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

That would be the ideal situation but we live about 30 mins away and it doesn't open early enough for me to go there am BUT, I do my fasted cardio first thing anyway with the dogs - always a good fast run 

That's exactly what would be the ideal split - certainly will be considering in the future however soon that may be - certainly next week I get to do a 4 day split as have a week off work so that'll be a great boost!

No I haven't considered it at all but maybe something to look into, money is very much an issue (as with most people at the moment) but it could be possible in the future. I'm certainly not going to let it hold me back any longer though and whilst I may not be able to get rid of them, if I can make the skin tighter and have good abs, a bit of fake tan and I'll be a very happy girl. I am really concentrating on a good skincare routine though, that's definitely helping


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ems said:


> That would be the ideal situation but we live about 30 mins away and it doesn't open early enough for me to go there am BUT, I do my fasted cardio first thing anyway with the dogs - always a good fast run
> 
> That's exactly what would be the ideal split - certainly will be considering in the future however soon that may be - certainly next week I get to do a 4 day split as have a week off work so that'll be a great boost!
> 
> No I haven't considered it at all but maybe something to look into, money is very much an issue (as with most people at the moment) but it could be possible in the future. I'm certainly not going to let it hold me back any longer though and whilst I may not be able to get rid of them, if I can make the skin tighter and have good abs, a bit of fake tan and I'll be a very happy girl. I am really concentrating on a good skincare routine though, that's definitely helping


yeah cost is the downside, i think its 100quid+ going upto a few thousand depending on the place and the treatment. With some fake tan and a good routine im sure you wont need it though tbh. Stretchmarks are due to a lack of collagen IIRC so have a look if any of your lotions and potions boost collagen, if they do im sure your on the right track.

If your already doing fasted cardio on a morning then you pretty much have it covered, you need more days in the week by the sounds of things! or a dog sitter of some sort.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Ems said:


> It's not going to be the UKBFF but the NABBA one around the same time - will you be going to that? xx


Heya, best of luck with your prep! Sometimes its good to compete with someone else, you can support each other and you know exactly what each other is going through! My first Comp me and my dad were getting ready together and we spent a lot of time together doing early morning cardio & late night cardio- sometimes it's awful when you are both having bad/down days tho! 

If then comps are close in date why not carry on the diet and compete in both even if it's just for experience because posing in a gym on your own and next to other girls on a stage is completely different- the more stage experience you can get the more confident you will become in the long run!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Your abs will appear in no time x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

defo said:


> If then comps are close in date why not carry on the diet and compete in both even if it's just for experience because posing in a gym on your own and next to other girls on a stage is completely different- the more stage experience you can get the more confident you will become in the long run!


This is v good advice 

Hope all is well Ems xx


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

defo said:


> Heya, best of luck with your prep! Sometimes its good to compete with someone else, you can support each other and you know exactly what each other is going through! My first Comp me and my dad were getting ready together and we spent a lot of time together doing early morning cardio & late night cardio- sometimes it's awful when you are both having bad/down days tho!
> 
> If then comps are close in date why not carry on the diet and compete in both even if it's just for experience because posing in a gym on your own and next to other girls on a stage is completely different- the more stage experience you can get the more confident you will become in the long run!


How lovely to have done this side by side with your dad  That's amazing! I didn't think about doing both of them - will certainly be worth considering, I think they're a couple of weeks apart so it could be a possibility. Confidence is going to be a huge factor for me. I will do it though! I've seen your journal - you have a comp coming up? Lots of luck for that although you certainly don't need it as you look great 



Kaywoodham said:


> Your abs will appear in no time x


Ah thanks Kay, I needed to hear this today. Had a real down day yesterday, think it's hormones about to kick in and I've had a migraine all night and feel a bit tearful (I put an awful lot of pressure on myself) :sad: I was just looking at my stomach thinking why aren't you changing! I've noticed I've started to cut up around my arms, shoulders, back and I looked at my calves and they're starting to as well, my butt feels so much firmer. It's just the stomach area - although it is lifting so that's a positive sign. I asked bf for some eph but I go a bit mad on it (I'm really stimulant sensitive LOL). I'm just feeling a bit frustrated with myself.

I have HIIT tonight so that's a bit more fat burning! x


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> This is v good advice
> 
> Hope all is well Ems xx


Yes superb advice and now considering it seriously! Ah thanks hun, sorry only just seen your post - just posted about how rubbish I've been feeling over last 24 hours  I'm doing really well though with my training and sticking to my diet, just have to be more patient xx


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Ems said:


> How lovely to have done this side by side with your dad  That's amazing! I didn't think about doing both of them - will certainly be worth considering, I think they're a couple of weeks apart so it could be a possibility. Confidence is going to be a huge factor for me. I will do it though! I've seen your journal - you have a comp coming up? Lots of luck for that although you certainly don't need it as you look great x


Confidence will come until then fake it- big smile  Thank you, yeah competing in October


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Even if you can't see your abs now I'm sure when u cut right down they will be there. Remember it all depends on water etc too. Some days I have a 6 PAC and some days I don't! When I don't I feel really flat and down about it which is silly because it is there!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

I decided to have a rest day yesterday due to a couple of days of having quite bad migraines and actually feel much more positive and rested today. I'm looking forward to a chest and shoulder workout tonight.

I weighed and have lost about 1 1/2lbs (they're mechanical scales so not great). I've had a real battle in my head about weight but what I have to remember is that I'm taking creatine, I'm lifting heavier and I'm building quite a bit of muscle now. I'm pleased as I'm starting to get a little definition and my clothes feel looser. I'm not going to worry about weight too much at the moment as I have an awful lot of muscle to build up seeing as I've started from nowhere even though I was long distance running. My upper body was very weak to start with and now I'm noticing gains in that area for the first time. My back is getting much stronger and I've managed to get rid of the lower back problems I was having.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey ems all the best with this journo


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ems said:


> I decided to have a rest day yesterday due to a couple of days of having quite bad migraines and actually feel much more positive and rested today. I'm looking forward to a chest and shoulder workout tonight.
> 
> I weighed and have lost about 1 1/2lbs (they're mechanical scales so not great). I've had a real battle in my head about weight but what I have to remember is that I'm taking creatine, I'm lifting heavier and I'm building quite a bit of muscle now. I'm pleased as I'm starting to get a little definition and my clothes feel looser. I'm not going to worry about weight too much at the moment as I have an awful lot of muscle to build up seeing as I've started from nowhere even though I was long distance running. My upper body was very weak to start with and now I'm noticing gains in that area for the first time. My back is getting much stronger and I've managed to get rid of the lower back problems I was having.


sounds good, keep going :thumb:


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Great chest and shoulder workout last night.

Chest:

Incline dumbbell press - 3 x 10 7.5 kg dbs

Flat dumbbell press - 3 x 8: 5 reps 10kg 3 reps 7.5kg dbs

Incline dumbbell flies - 3 x 12 5kg dbs

Flat dumbbell flies 3 x 12 5kg dbs

Chest is getting better whilst not much weight still form is really improving and will be soon increasing weight on flies.

Shoulders

Seated dumbbell press - 1 x 12 5kg, 3 x 10 7.5 kg dbs

Standing Upright rows dumbbell - 3 x 10 10kg dbs

Seated side lateral raises - 3 x 10 5kg dbs

Individual side lateral raises incline bench - 3 x 12 5kg dbs

Front raises - 3 x 10 5kg dbs

Dumbbell shrugs - 3 x 12 12.5 kg dbs

Rear delts incline - 3 x 12 5kg dbs

Going to incorporate some cable chest exercises next week as have 4 sessions rather than 3.

pleased as shoulder are really improving and noticed a big difference here as this was worst area. Starting to get much broader 

This morning was just fasted cardio consisting of sprints - felt very tired but dogs made the whole thing much more fun. This week I've noticed I am leaner despite the hormones so that's given me a great boost. Can rest now until Monday.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great work Ems! :thumb:

And the joys of being a woman eh!?!! Seriously, men may take the mickey out of hormone stuff but hormones can be terrible!! Certain times of the month I can hold so much water due to hormonal changes its unreal. But the joy when it goes and I look loads leaner is fab!!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Great work Ems! :thumb:
> 
> And the joys of being a woman eh!?!! Seriously, men may take the mickey out of hormone stuff but hormones can be terrible!! Certain times of the month I can hold so much water due to hormonal changes its unreal. But the joy when it goes and I look loads leaner is fab!!


Thanks Keeks! 

Lol yeah they do bless them although I don't know why they take the mick when it sounds like they're just as bad on pct lol I find week before horrific but then once it's all kicked in my endurance and strength really improves. Yeah after a few days when water retention goes it will be even better.  x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ems said:


> Thanks Keeks!
> 
> Lol yeah they do bless them although I don't know why they take the mick when it sounds like they're just as bad on pct lol I find week before horrific but then once it's all kicked in my endurance and strength really improves. Yeah after a few days when water retention goes it will be even better.  x


Exactly!!  I get really weak to the week before, so sluggish and then I get about 2 days where I am so slow and weak, then I pep up again. Sometimes if I really feel rubbish from water retention, Ill have some dandelion tablets just to ease it a bit. x


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!  I get really weak to the week before, so sluggish and then I get about 2 days where I am so slow and weak, then I pep up again. Sometimes if I really feel rubbish from water retention, Ill have some dandelion tablets just to ease it a bit. x


Glad it's not just me as I am exactly the same - I'll try those tablets as sometimes it gets really uncomfortable. Do you find once your bf gets very low before a comp it's easier to deal with i.e. they are short lived or stop altogether?  x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ems said:


> Glad it's not just me as I am exactly the same - I'll try those tablets as sometimes it gets really uncomfortable. Do you find once your bf gets very low before a comp it's easier to deal with i.e. they are short lived or stop altogether?  x


They do work well IMO, along with a few vit c tablets, really helps. Very erratic really, can be shorter but I personally tend to they go erratic more than anything. x


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Keeks said:


> They do work well IMO, along with a few vit c tablets, really helps. Very erratic really, can be shorter but I personally tend to they go erratic more than anything. x


Thanks so much for the tip!  Yeah I can really imagine they would go erratic as it's quite hard on the body. x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm maybe this is what's up with me not been the happiest and just had an awful gym session and look like rubbish! I hate being female at times!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm maybe this is what's up with me not been the happiest and just had an awful gym session and look like rubbish! I hate being female at times!


Ahhhhh Kay it's horrid isn't it? Go have a lovely treat tonight, have a glass of wine and relax - will do you wonders and you'll be ready to hit it again in no time. Sometimes it's the only way  x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ems said:


> Ahhhhh Kay it's horrid isn't it? Go have a lovely treat tonight, have a glass of wine and relax - will do you wonders and you'll be ready to hit it again in no time. Sometimes it's the only way  x


I've been eating rubbish constantly. Pizza hut buffet yesterday, a load of kids party food today and a bottle of coke. Also sunk a bottle of wine on Wednesday... No wonder I look like [email protected] tbh lol


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Well don't beat yourself up over it - draw a line under it when you're ready and you'll feel great once you start feeling better


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

A great but long workout today, back, biceps and abs. Feeling strong and much leaner than I was which is great - still not dropping weight but can only see it as quite a good thing as I must naturally be building quite a bit of muscle - even a skin tight vest top is now loose which is just an amazing feeling. I'm feeling more comfortable about being 'heavy' on the scales - I think over the next few months naturally things will start to even out and will lose any excess weight very gradually.

Back:

Deadlift - 3 x 8 reps - 60kg plus 1 warm up set of 50kg

Bent over 2 dumbbell row - 3 x 8 reps - 10kg plus (1 warm up set of 7.5kg)

Bent over single dumbbell row - 1 x 12 reps 12.5kg, 2 x 8 reps - 15kg

Lat pulldown behind neck - 3 x 8 reps - 40kg plus 1 warm up set of 20kg

Lat pulldown narrow arm - 3 x 12 reps - 4th stack

Lat pulldown wide arm - 3 x 8 - 5th stack

Back extensions - 1 x 12 no weight, 2 x 12 reps 5kg

Biceps

Zotterman Curls - 1 x 12 reps - 6kg, 2 x 5 reps with 7.5kg and remaining to 7 reps 6 kg

Cross body hammer curls - 3 x 10 reps 7.5kg

Standing dumbbell curl over incline bench - 3 x 10 reps 6kg

Cable rope curls - 3 x 12 reps 4th stack

Abs

Cable pulldown crunches - 1 x 12 reps 6th stack, 3 x 12 reps 8th stack - slow and controlled

Obliques with 15kg plates 4 x 10 reps each side

Feeling very tired and hungry today but have not ate enough over the last few days - certainly did not eat all my meals needed prior to training and really felt this during and for sometime after workout. Week off work this week so really need to concentrate on getting enough in and not going too low calorie wise. Although there will be 2 days this week where I will end up having more relaxed days - it is a holiday afterall! 

Legs tomorrow with fast cardio first thing


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Leg session was great yesterday. Got some help with an imbalance when squatting. So will for the time being be doing them on the smiths machine - couldn't care less whether this is deemed as not 'hardcore' my only concern when training is that my execution is spot on and I am hitting the muscles i need to.

Started off with a couple of sets of walking lunges no weight but very controlled ensuring right knee did not dip in at an angle due to the weakness in right hip.

3 sets 12 reps of single squats on each leg immediately followed by 12 reps of normal squats - done on smith machine just the bar. This made my right side work so hard and could feel it all way through the glutes and even right side of lower back. Just highlighted how badly imbalance I am and great to finally be hitting the glutes properly. Followed by another 2 sets walking lunges.

Leg press 1 set of12 50kg warm up, 1 x 12 90kg, 2 x 8 120 kg.

Leg extensions - 1 x 25kg, 2 x 12 35kg

Hamstring curls 3 x 12 7th stack

calf raises 3 x 12 9th stack.

cardio 5 mins treadmill, 20 mins crosstrainer - legs were shot lol.

Eating wise had been clean up until last night when it was time to enjoy holiday so went mad with a bottle of red wine and chocolate brownies lol.

A couple of days off now until Friday's session.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Your leg session is similar to mine, I done mine yesterday - calfs a little sore! Lol. I also had problems with balance when I started squatting and my PT showed me a way to help. Basically I hold a dumbbell on rested on each shoulder, think of the arm position ud have if u were doing a sit up with your hands behind your head, like that but obviously holding the dumbbells. I use 8 kg ones at the minute which don't feel too bad til I get on the lunges holding them, kills me lol. Some people questioned doing squats this way but u can squat without weight at the end of the day, and you are still pushing the weight up through your legs so it still works... And my bums is definitely a better shape lol


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol my glutes are killing me today! I will definitely try with dumbbells once I've sopped dropng that knee i it's. really bad!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ems said:


> Lol my glutes are killing me today! I will definitely try with dumbbells once I've sopped dropng that knee i it's. really bad!!


Lunges are way harder than people think with or without weights. So hard to get it right. By my 4th set I feel sick and am wobbling everywhere lol


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't updated this since my last workout but on Friday I had a good chest, shoulders and triceps workout with abs thrown in the mix too. Ended up only having 3 workouts but ended up having a great break from work. I didn't realise how exhausted I was - the first 4 days were wiped out with feeling incredibly tired, I just wanted to sleep. In true holiday style I ended up eating and drinking too much but don't feel guilty at all. Back on it now with a few changes to be made.

The first, after reading a really interesting thread on here, I'm going to be doing full body workouts as only getting to the gym 3 x a week this is well worth me trying after discussing with BF - we both think this could be great for me as I'll also be burning more calories. I'm hoping this will show better results than only working out 1 body part a week. I never feel this is enough for me personally.

As for diet, well I'm reducing my intake further. I'm not really responding how I'd like to be despite the diet being clean the weeks leading up to the holiday. The diet will be clean as that's essential. The cardio will also be increased. I'm mindful that my cardio hasn't been great and that's more down to me being extremely tired than anything else. I'm finding it difficult to have 'get up and go' - not a nice feeling so definitely need to make sure I'm getting enough nutrients. I'm fortunate in that I don't need much to build muscle and I definitely feel that it's all a bit trial and error until I find what works for me.

So here's to the next phase.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good to have a blow out sometimes  keep going you're doing great


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ems I think part of this whole journey is about learning to read our own bodies... And it sounds like that's what you're doing... It's still progression in a certain area 

Bring on those full body workouts lol x


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Good to have a blow out sometimes  keep going you're doing great





RXQueenie said:


> Ems I think part of this whole journey is about learning to read our own bodies... And it sounds like that's what you're doing... It's still progression in a certain area
> 
> Bring on those full body workouts lol x


Thanks Kay and Queenie for the encouragement - it is definitely a learning curve lol.

Well I did my first full body workout last night and loved it. Day 1 was this:

Squat 3 sets 6-15

Bench Press 3 sets 6-10

Lat Pull Down 3 sets 6-12

Hamstring Curls 3 sets 8-15

Upright Row 2 sets 6-10

Skullcrusher 2 sets 6-10

Barbell Curl 2 sets 6-12

Barbell Shrug 2 sets 8-15

Ab Exercise 2 sets 10-25

I did my squats on the smith machine as this stops my right hip dropping at a funny angle and will continue with these until I've built up some strength in that side and then can move back to the squat rack. The workout was great and really felt everything working. I'm looking forward to my next one tonight, I will then have 2 days off (cardio and abs in between) and then hit it again Friday. Should give the body some recovery time. I found it more enjoyable than the split workouts I had been doing.

Cardio this morning was a run with the dogs, it was unintentionally fasted as I couldn't face eating anything before hand but the pace was steady.

I've cut down dramatically my food intake and don't feel too bad for it although will have to make sure I do eat a small meal an hour or 2 before my workout as I felt a bit spaced out last night! Hopefully it won't be long before progress really starts to show.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ems said:


> OK so here goes! I've decided to compete, *edited* this will now be the NABBA West comp for trained figure (which means putting together a routine.......god help me)  I'm hoping my bf will be competing at the same competition and there is half of me that's doing this for him, to give him encouragement, support and confidence to get on stage. If I can do it after having the pregnancy from hell, then so can he!!!  The other half is purely for me  I thought a journal would be a great way of reminding me of my progress.
> 
> I've only been lifting and eating clean for 6 weeks. This is the start of my 7th week and there has been a few tweaks to the diet to make sure my macros are spot on. I was pleased as my original diet was only out very slightly in a few areas.
> 
> ...


Ems good luck with your journey to the NABBA West next year, i have competed in this show for the last 8yrs it is a great show, well run and the amount of competitors is increasing every year which is good for the show and the people competing, i will be there next year but on the judging table not onstage.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ems said:


> LOL - I am taking progress pictures but those bad boys are being kept firmly under wraps until I've made some progress HA! Actually, one thing I am doing is making sure I progress my stomach as if I get that [email protected] area sorted it would give women in a similar position to me some real hope!
> 
> I'm doing chest/shoulders together because of my 3 day split really - now I'm being really strict I would like to add in an additional workout maybe on the weekend but will have to see as it's all petrol expenses, wear and tear on the car because bf goes 4 x a week (I always put his training first as a rule as somebody has to be at home with the dogs NB. that's totally a decision I'm happy with - it would be really unfair to leave them 4 nights a week). It's not something that bothers me though as my chest and shoulder workouts have been going well and I'm improving each week despite it being my weakest area. But I totally take your point and it's something I'm going to have to watch as I progress - it could quite easily be swapped around a bit i.e. putting shoulders on after legs maybe?


Ems why not get your BF to do a 3 day week as well? i switched to this (Push/Legs/Pull) in 2010 before the NABBA Universe and i have never looked back and never grown so good, i now put all my male and female clients onto this training routine??


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Ems good luck with your journey to the NABBA West next year, i have competed in this show for the last 8yrs it is a great show, well run and the amount of competitors is increasing every year which is good for the show and the people competing, i will be there next year but on the judging table not onstage.....


Thank you Pscarb for your good wishes - I'm really looking forward to it. Got a few problems to overcome with the stomach but I'm sure the hard work will pay off in the end. It's a massive learning curve for me at the moment but I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ems said:


> Thank you Pscarb for your good wishes - I'm really looking forward to it. Got a few problems to overcome with the stomach but I'm sure the hard work will pay off in the end. It's a massive learning curve for me at the moment but I'm really enjoying it.


the good thing though Ems is that it is August 2012 and you are preparing for a show in May (May 5th) 2013 so you have plenty of time to address your weak/bad areas, just keep on plugging away and enjoy the journey....


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Ems why not get your BF to do a 3 day week as well? i switched to this (Push/Legs/Pull) in 2010 before the NABBA Universe and i have never looked back and never grown so good, i now put all my male and female clients onto this training routine??


It's funny you say about growing really well on 3 day weeks i.e. the system you use, full body workouts as I've heard for muscle growth they are amazing. I actually feel it puts less stress on the body too - I was able to really work everything last night, felt great afterwards (pumped and tired), but noticed the mix allowed me to really work hard through each set, especially being a novice, so looking forward to seeing how much better this will be for my muscle development. I certainly will mention this to him - especially given your achievements with it! Thank you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my routine and the one i give to my clients is push/pull/legs i dont do full body workouts....the split is normally

Mon - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Wed - Legs

Fri - Back/Biceps/Rear delts/Traps

i have changed mine slightly at the moment as i have a shoulder injury and i need it to get better as i have the NABBA Universe in 12 weeks time....


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> my routine and the one i give to my clients is push/pull/legs i dont do full body workouts....the split is normally
> 
> Mon - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
> 
> ...


Oh that's great, thanks for that - it's not too dissimilar to what I was doing before trying full body workouts this week (I'm going for a bit of a change to see what that brings me - if no benefit I will switch back). BF has shoulder problems too which keep flaring up so feel for you and really hope it settles down soon (Kinesio tape has been quite helpful though). Massive amounts of good luck for the NABBA Universe! :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you Ems.....


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

I absolutely love the full body workouts I've started to do this week - my second was last night and was fab! I managed to deadlift 80kg for 2 reps, my heaviest so far, might not seem much but to me, well I was buzzing for the rest of the workout and was so chuffed to bits. My workout:

Exercise Sets	Reps

Deadlift 3* 5 - 60%, 80%, max weight did for 2 reps then dropped to 70kg for 5.

Leg Extension 3 14 - 35kg

Dumbbell Bench Press 3 12, 10, 7 - 10kg

Seated Barbell Press 3 8 - 20kg

Seated Calf Raise 2 15

Cable Tricep Extension 2 12

Concentration Curl 2 12 - 6kg

Rear Lateral 2 12 - 6kg

Ab Exercise 2 20

Cardio was done in the morning consisting of a run with the dogs.

Today is just cardio - going for a slightly longer run as need to shift body fat.

Diet is going well as I've cut back even more and keeping it clean - I seem to be recovering from last week in terms of having a holiday week but this has resulted in no change in weight again. Other things are changing though, I'm really starting to build muscle. All of a sudden it's starting to become more noticeable to myself - I just need to burn this layer of fat off. I'm so pleased, my development in my weakest areas has been amazing, I've got muscles where I didn't have hardly anything at all so it's going in the right direction.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well done - nice positive update there xx


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Good cardio session last night - run with the dogs (I much prefer this to doing it at the gym). BUT my body was feeling pretty tired all round. Still feel pretty shocking this morning to be fair.

I am frustrated and hate my scales - I'm 2lb up and whilst I had a bit of a break last week the frustration isn't with that but the fact my weight has not changed for 9/10 weeks now - I feel like being a girl and just having a good cry about it. I'm starting to lean out - bf commented that my back was really lean, I've started to get lats and my delts are coming on. My arms also are doing pretty well, much less fat and much more muscle. I've still got a massive way to go though in terms of overall body fat which is why I think I'm feeling quite stressed with it. I've upped my cardio but now worried that I've dropped too many cals which is why I'm so tired all the time, even stims aren't touching it.

Still the third and final full body workout tonight for the week. Friday and Saturday will be cardio only.


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ems said:


> Good cardio session last night - run with the dogs (I much prefer this to doing it at the gym). BUT my body was feeling pretty tired all round. Still feel pretty shocking this morning to be fair.
> 
> I am frustrated and hate my scales - I'm 2lb up and whilst I had a bit of a break last week the frustration isn't with that but the fact my weight has not changed for 9/10 weeks now - I feel like being a girl and just having a good cry about it. I'm starting to lean out - bf commented that my back was really lean, I've started to get lats and my delts are coming on. My arms also are doing pretty well, much less fat and much more muscle. I've still got a massive way to go though in terms of overall body fat which is why I think I'm feeling quite stressed with it. I've upped my cardio but now worried that I've dropped too many cals which is why I'm so tired all the time, even stims aren't touching it.
> 
> Still the third and final full body workout tonight for the week. Friday and Saturday will be cardio only.


I think you're feeling really tired all round because you did back-to-back full body workouts (which you're not used to) followed by a run - you crazy cnut! lol Also, you went to sleep late last night! You'd feel knackered whether you'd dropped those few calories or not in my opinion..... I'm fcuked for a good day or two after a big leg session, and I eat in a day what you eat in a week.

Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll get there, like you say you've dropped body fat (a lot of bodyfat) already and gained muscle - so stop getting on those bloody scales!! You're doing brilliantly  xxxx


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

jalg105 said:


> I think you're feeling really tired all round because you did back-to-back full body workouts (which you're not used to) followed by a run - you crazy cnut! lol Also, you went to sleep late last night! You'd feel knackered whether you'd dropped those few calories or not in my opinion..... I'm fcuked for a good day or two after a big leg session, and I eat in a day what you eat in a week.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll get there, like you say you've dropped body fat (a lot of bodyfat) already and gained muscle - so stop getting on those bloody scales!! You're doing brilliantly  xxxx


Ah thank you my lovely BF!!!  LOL, yes maybe a little bit of a crazy cnut for that last night - no wonder I couldn't take the dogs out again this morning, I couldn't really move at all!

Yeah I know, I just keep thinking that I need to be a certain weight as well as bringing my body fat down. That's why I'm frustrated because it's very hard for me to think differently - i.e. of course I'm going to weigh more whilst I'm building all this muscle I've never had before - it's a bit of a head fcuk if I'm honest. I'll get there though and thank you for every bit of encouragement and help!  xxxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ems said:


> Good cardio session last night - run with the dogs (I much prefer this to doing it at the gym). BUT my body was feeling pretty tired all round. Still feel pretty shocking this morning to be fair.
> 
> I am frustrated and hate my scales - I'm 2lb up and whilst I had a bit of a break last week the frustration isn't with that but the fact my weight has not changed for 9/10 weeks now - I feel like being a girl and just having a good cry about it. I'm starting to lean out - bf commented that my back was really lean, I've started to get lats and my delts are coming on. My arms also are doing pretty well, much less fat and much more muscle. I've still got a massive way to go though in terms of overall body fat which is why I think I'm feeling quite stressed with it. I've upped my cardio but now worried that I've dropped too many cals which is why I'm so tired all the time, even stims aren't touching it.
> 
> Still the third and final full body workout tonight for the week. Friday and Saturday will be cardio only.


don't go just on what the scales say, look at what the mirror tells you at the end of the day if you can see that your are making progress in the mirror the weight does not matter, in the 21yrs i have been competing i have yet to be asked onstage what i weigh.....you have given yourself a long time to get ready for your first show so be patient and the results will come.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> don't go just on what the scales say, look at what the mirror tells you at the end of the day if you can see that your are making progress in the mirror the weight does not matter, in the 21yrs i have been competing i have yet to be asked onstage what i weigh.....you have given yourself a long time to get ready for your first show so be patient and the results will come.


Echo this......if was going on scales alone, I would have given up


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> don't go just on what the scales say, look at what the mirror tells you at the end of the day if you can see that your are making progress in the mirror the weight does not matter, *in the 21yrs i have been competing i have yet to be asked onstage what i weigh*.....you have given yourself a long time to get ready for your first show so be patient and the results will come.


Love that - so true!



CJ said:


> Echo this......if was going on scales alone, I would have given up


Patience is not one of my virtues but I'm learning rapidly! I really shouldn't moan as I find it quite easy to build muscle all over whereas some find that exceptionally difficult. It's being a typical woman and being told you should weight this, to be this, if that makes sense. I'm learning that doesn't work when training for muscle and me and my body fat have had years together - it going to take a little bit of time to part ways.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Another great workout last night. Feeling much better today in myself and have decided to give back the scales to my mother (LOL) and stay the hell off them for the time being. There is very little point in using it as a way to measure my progress at this stage. I can't win in terms of weight - I've eaten less this week yet have gained, so I am now just going to stick with my 6 clean, healthy meals a day and concentrate on training well. I'll get there eventually and my weight certainly doesn't correspond with my clothes size nor how I look in the mirror so I should be happy overall with how my body is coming along.

My workout last night:

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Leg Press 3 20 - 100kg

Barbell Row 3 10 - 30kg

Romanian Deadlift 2 10 - 30kg

Incline Bench Press 3 10 - 10kg dumbbells

Side Lateral 2	15 - 6kg dumbbells

Close Grip Bench Press 3 10 - just the bar (I've not done these before so we just got technique right - will add weight to it next week)

Pinwheel Curl 2 12 - 7.5kg dumbbells

Dumbbell Shrug 2 15 - 15kg plates

Ab Exercise 2 20 - leg raises

Really enjoyed it although my legs are shot this morning - cardio tonight consisting of a run with the dogs. Will run/walk over the weekend for some more cardio.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

1st session of the week last night (full body):

Squat 3 sets 6

Bench Press 3 sets 8

Lat Pull Down 3 sets 12

Hamstring Curls 3 sets 10

Upright Row 2 sets 10

Skullcrusher 2 sets 10

Barbell Curl 2 sets 12

Barbell Shrug 2 sets 12

Ab Exercise 2 sets 20

Workout was ok, felt a bit flat..........been feeling like this for days now and it's not a pleasant feeling. I feel tired pretty much all of the time and find it very hard to motivate myself to do anything. That's quite difficult to try and deal with but will just have to monitor how things go.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Keep going ems, you're doing great. Least with the tiredness and that you are still going and still making the effort. The training will help your tiredness and without it you'd probably feel more tired! I went to the docs recently and it's one thing they told me to carry on with for them reasons. I'm sure it will soon go x


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Keep going ems, you're doing great. Least with the tiredness and that you are still going and still making the effort. The training will help your tiredness and without it you'd probably feel more tired! I went to the docs recently and it's one thing they told me to carry on with for them reasons. I'm sure it will soon go x


Thanks Kay..........we've got to keep going  x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ems said:


> Thanks Kay..........we've got to keep going  x


If it makes u feel better I've had another shocking day and could hardly keep my eyes open. I'm sure you know an awful lot more of our hormones cause this rubbish than we think!!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes it does Kay as I had a shocking day too - at least we can be in the comfort to know we're not alone. Although today I'm feeling a bit better - fingers crossed it stays that way! I think mine has been due to kicking the cigarette habit - I've had to start again and now 4th day in - the last 3 days I've felt like I've had flu and couldn't satiate my appetite, my legs were aching, then pretty much my whole body, just been horrid. How's the recovery from gastric flu??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ems said:


> Yes it does Kay as I had a shocking day too - at least we can be in the comfort to know we're not alone. Although today I'm feeling a bit better - fingers crossed it stays that way! I think mine has been due to kicking the cigarette habit - I've had to start again and now 4th day in - the last 3 days I've felt like I've had flu and couldn't satiate my appetite, my legs were aching, then pretty much my whole body, just been horrid. How's the recovery from gastric flu??


I was always stopping and starting smoking for a long time. Finally kicked it 3 months ago, helps I never really drink anymore. Everytime I started again I felt awful and Everytime I quit I felt awful. Although I def have more energy without them in the long run. If I ever do have one now my chest doesn't like it, lucky though otherwise I'd probably smoke more! although if I do slip up I tell myself it doesn't matter and I'm allowed to be bad sometimes. Everytime I've been more strict with myself I've started properly again sooner! I'm feeling loads better today, been to the gym and managed 2 meals and it's not even half 12 lol. Although I have a feeling with working tonight my body clock is going to mess it all up again. Yay. Lol.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was always stopping and starting smoking for a long time. Finally kicked it 3 months ago, helps I never really drink anymore. Everytime I started again I felt awful and Everytime I quit I felt awful. Although I def have more energy without them in the long run. If I ever do have one now my chest doesn't like it, lucky though otherwise I'd probably smoke more! although if I do slip up I tell myself it doesn't matter and I'm allowed to be bad sometimes. Everytime I've been more strict with myself I've started properly again sooner! I'm feeling loads better today, been to the gym and managed 2 meals and it's not even half 12 lol. Although I have a feeling with working tonight my body clock is going to mess it all up again. Yay. Lol.


Well done, it's bl00dy hard - however, I've got one of those E-Lites electronic cigarettes and have a little puff on that now and again over the last couple of days and it's worked wonders. Only contains nicotine so no different I see it to any other NRT product. In fact it's worked better. I'm going to keep it on me when going out for a drink etc. as that way I can have a puff on that and not a 'real' cigarette.

Ahh well done, glad you're feeling better too - I didn't go to the gym last night as felt so flu like. At least you're taking it steady, it will get there again. I hate working shifts or anything like that - haven't done it for a long time now but remember how bad it was for sleep, it will take a few more days for you to recover from being ill!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Definitely lost my 'mojo' the past couple of weeks. I had been training hard and dieting for about 10/11 weeks and then lost the plot completely. My diet has been......well.........shocking. My training has also dropped, still been going but the plan has just flown out of the window. It was really interesting chatting to a friend at the gym and she was having a week of none loading, just giving her body a break for a week. It made me think that when I was endurance running every 4/5 weeks you would taper down for a week on your mileage to let your body recover, you would then hit the following week at a higher mileage than the week before your taper. It works and wondered why I hadn't done something similar with my weight training. I think probably every 8 weeks would be good to 'taper' and then to hit heavier and harder the following week.

I'm starting to get my 'mojo' back a bit but it feels slow and sluggish, restraints this week mean I'm only getting 2 sessions in, but I definitely feel ready to hit it harder next week. As far as eating goes, I need to tailor this a bit more for me, I hold weight well (too well), which in turn means I need to find out what is going to work......eating clean yes, but I need to adjust how I'm doing this.

On a good note, myself and quite a few ultra runners through a group have decided to take part in a 365 day challenge, basically running every day for a year, minimum mileage is 2 miles (easy stuff and very doable). Currently at day 6 and all going well so far. At least my cardio has increased dramatically LOL.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Cardio and upper body last night - this week gym wise is pretty shocking just 2 sessions due to other stuff going on. BUT finally weighed myself accurately at the gym......I think I was in shock for about 10 minutes after that however it's made me think pretty seriously about stuff. Now tightening up the diet and actually calorie counting strictly - I'm aiming for about 57kg weight wise as I think I'm definitely going to have to dip under 9st to get rid of the stomach fat from previous experiences of being about 9st 4 to 9st 7. I've just started a 2 week course of clen, will follow with eph, then clen again. I should be at target weight by Christmas - hopefully sooner given the cardio 7 days a week due to running challenge plus 3 full body workouts a week. Just got to keep it tight in terms of diet. Because of how well I hold weight, well fat to be precise, it's more important I drop this excess at the moment - once excess is dropped that gives me from the latest January to beginning of April to build any more muscle I feel I might need. Obviously it's the intention to keep as much muscle throughout the whole process.

Going to be a challenge but feel better that I've decided to fight one battle at a time. The first being to get the weight down. Here goes.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't worry ems I've had so much stuff going on I can't remember the last time I trained right now lol. I can't remember and haven't looked back but what comp and cat are u going to compete in again?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah no I've stopped being lazy and looked lol.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL - glad I'm not the only one have a struggle at the moment - things still not good Kay? I'm ok life wise, busy but nothing awful, just lack of motivation for me right now. Will feel better once I've shifted some kilos - that's the main aim at the moment.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you using anything else other than scales to gage your progress? Are you getting stronger? Does your body feel harder to touch? Has anyone made a comment about how different you are looking?

If you are weight training and eating protein the chances are you are putting on muscle, therefore you may be losing body fat and gaining muscle  the scales will stay the same. Muscle weighs more than fat!

Honestly stop weighing your self and get a material tape measure, and measure yourself and take front and back pics every week/ month


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm definitely getting stronger, in fact my strength gains since starting have come on leaps and bounds, that's one thing that's kept me going. I've definitely got a bit harder, packing much more muscle. Only my bf has commented really as I haven't got smaller i.e. nobody else can see the muscle/body fat changes.

I'm doing cardio everyday now - the running challenge has been a god send in terms of me doing it - getting back into the gym tonight which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Ems said:


> I'm definitely getting stronger, in fact my strength gains since starting have come on leaps and bounds, that's one thing that's kept me going. I've definitely got a bit harder, packing much more muscle. Only my bf has commented really as I haven't got smaller i.e. nobody else can see the muscle/body fat changes.
> 
> I'm doing cardio everyday now - the running challenge has been a god send in terms of me doing it - getting back into the gym tonight which I'm looking forward to.


Wicked, don't weigh yourself for a while, even if your tempted don't do it! Sounds like you have put on muscle so just relax and enjoy the training 

I once heard somewhere it takes 4 weeks for you to notice changes, 8 weeks for others to notice and 12 weeks for their to be a significant change- I think this is accurate from experience.

Stay positive


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck  I'm competing for the first time in April as well. If it's any consolation I've gained 4kg in the last 3 months but my BF has gone down 2% so weight means nada


----------

